# C. Kaeng Krachan care



## TarantulaGuy84 (Jun 7, 2013)

I received this sling as a freebie, but I just can't find any info whatsoever. I do know now it is a heavy webber. So the question I would like to know is 
about substrate and humidity. Any other advice and tips about this species would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Arachtion (Jun 8, 2013)

I'd just keep it the same as any Chilobrachys, fairly humid with deep substrate, they are pretty hardy spiders as a whole

---------- Post added 06-08-2013 at 09:07 AM ----------

I'd just keep it the same as any Chilobrachys, fairly humid with deep substrate, they are pretty hardy spiders as a whole


----------



## fatich (Jun 8, 2013)

Check this link, there are some habitat pictures of this spider :

http://vogelspinnen-scheller.de/Habitat-Bilder/Chilobrachys-sp.Kaeng-Krachan


----------



## Poec54 (Jun 8, 2013)

Arachtion said:


> I'd just keep it the same as any Chilobrachys, fairly humid with deep substrate, they are pretty hardy spiders as a whole


Moist substrate is the norm for Chilobrahys, but fimbriatus is an exception for that genus; there may be others.


----------



## syndicate (Jun 8, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> Moist substrate is the norm for Chilobrahys, but fimbriatus is an exception for that genus; there may be others.


Why does Chilobrachys fimbriatus come from an arid region of India?hehe


---------- Post added 06-08-2013 at 11:13 PM ----------




kenneumann said:


> I received this sling as a freebie, but I just can't find any info whatsoever.


This spider grows quite large 7-8" and will be very defensive as an adult!Post molt they are a brownish coloration and freshly molted will be a nice black color.In my opinion they are likely Chilobrachys dyscolus!From what I understand this locale in Thailand has very large individuals but I have also seen some quite large dyscolus available to!Keep these the same as Haplopelma.Deep substrate to burrow and also keep it moist!They are very hardy spiders and easy to keep!Just watch your fingers!
-Chris

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## korg (Jun 8, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> Moist substrate is the norm for Chilobrahys, but fimbriatus is an exception for that genus; there may be others.


C. fimbriatus come from tropical forests in the Western Ghats... I keep mine moist and have never heard that they're an exception in terms of moisture.


----------



## Poec54 (Jun 9, 2013)

korg said:


> C. fimbriatus come from tropical forests in the Western Ghats... I keep mine moist and have never heard that they're an exception in terms of moisture.


Well, I've never been to India, but have seen advice given numerous times to keep them on the dry side.  I assumed some of those people knew what they were talking about, but not necessarily.


----------



## syndicate (Jun 9, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> Well, I've never been to India, but have seen advice given numerous times to keep them on the dry side.  I assumed some of those people knew what they were talking about, but not necessarily.


Keeping tarantulas on dry or moist substrate can often be a heated debate on this forum hehe!Some say to keep all tarantulas on dry substrate with a water dish!
-Chris


----------



## Arachtion (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a "generic" set up for Chilobrachys and they all thrive, deep sub and fairy humid.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

